# Pfadflächen mit Text füllen?



## JojoS (26. Februar 2004)

Hallo kleine frage:
hat jemand ne Idee wie ich Pfadflächen in Illustrator mit einem längeren Text füllen kann?
MfG

Jojo


----------



## Hercules (28. Februar 2004)

Einfach die Pfadflächer erstellen, den Text kopieren und mit dem Texttool in die Fläche einfügen.
logisch oder?


----------

